# Milan Cube Open 2011



## Cubepark (Mar 1, 2011)

*Milan Cube Open 2011*

Date: march 5th and 6th, 2011
Place: Ludoteca "La casa dei giochi" of Milan, Italy
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MilanCubeOpen2011
Live results on twitter

http://twitter.com/CubingItaly


----------



## anders (Mar 7, 2011)

Milán went to Milan and climbed to the top:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#6


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 7, 2011)

Milán Baticz - 33.75 4x4 Single (ER), 41.89 4x4 Average, 7.58 3x3 Single
Stefan Huber - 9.79 3x3 Average
Paolo Moriello - 7.96 3x3 Single

...and more crazy results in general


----------

